# Pelvic Soreness?



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, and I want to add... This is the morning after, and my left hip doesn't hurt at all, but my right still feels tight and painful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

For about a year and a half my I have had this "popping" sensation deep in my pelvis. My mom took me to the doctor and I ended up getting x rays to confirm that I had tears in each of the cartilage in my hips. They still feel really tight and I have to stretch in very odd ways to get them to pop for the first time before its comfortable to walk and then they pop with every step. An option was surgery for me, but I'm terrified of surgery so I refused and we have resulted in cortisone shots. I hope everything works out. A common problem with people who ride is that your hip flexors, the big muscles at the top of your thighs get really tense. You can do stretches and that helps alot!


----------

